# cheating husband



## rcq22 (Oct 6, 2009)

ok so i just found out my husband of 13+ years cheated on me while he was stationed in korea. we just moved to germany a month ago---he got back in aug then we moved. i have no idea what to do. I hate him right now and want to leave. He says it was a mistake and wants me to give him a chance cause he loves me. He lied to me about it for at least six months. i am confused and so hurt any advice would be great! and we have four kids.


----------



## Feelingalone (Apr 22, 2009)

Do you still love him? Why would he cheat? What was missing in the relationship? I'm not trying to blame here, but something was wrong here. Believe me, I know how you feel.

I'm not saying anything bad about you, he crossed a line that you have to decide whether to forgive him or not. I line my w crossed. So I know how you feel. It depends on you. It depends on him. You've both got to want to work throught this or there is nothing.


----------



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

Emotionally you probably want to run or knock the crap out of him! Either way...it's a good idea to gather your thoughts before you do anything rash.

If there is a counselor on base to talk to..I would suggest that you do that. It's helpful to gather your thoughts. Also, maybe begin writing in a journal or make a list of pros/cons to the relationship. 

He seems remorseful but you are extememly hurt of course. You will need to decide if it's worth staying and working on this together.


----------

